# Any Suggestions?



## kenzo (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey guys,

I am new to this site and would like to use this opportunity to gain some constructive insight about entering the LE field. I know some of you guys are tough on newcomers but any suggestions or advice will be greatly appreciated.

I am a college graduate with a concentration on legal studies and cj and have some but minimal (6 months) of LE internship experience. I took the CS exam and will not be hearing back anytime soon. I am about to start working full time as hospital public safety that gives you the option of becoming a Boston Special Officer. Would attending the "less-than desirable" 200 hour academy training increase the chances of getting a real police job with college or any municipality? I am aware of the unpopularity with specials becoming a little too over their heads (don't plan on being one of those guys) but does it have the same value to an employer as having R/I or SSPO academy experience? And would becoming auxiliary or attending R/I academy increase the chances of getting on with at least a campus PD? Also, can campus police officers with MPTC training lateral transfer into municipal PDs? What about SSPOs?

I am pretty serious on entering this field and would do anything to get a foot in the door. I am also planning on getting a Masters in cj as well. What do you guys suggest I do?

Thanks!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

kenzo said:


> What do you guys suggest I do?


Open browser.

Go to google.

In the search box, type "local army recruiter" hit enter.

Write down location.

Drive to location.

Sign on dotted line.

End of suggestion.


----------



## Auxofficer (Apr 12, 2012)

The army?! That's where some guy you don't know, sends you out to whack some other guy you don't know... The army...

Sorry that's all I could hear in pacino 's voice


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Take the Great Bay test in Portsmouth. Have interviews scheduled 2 weeks later. Flee this piss poor, corrupt, rotten, shithole communist state.


----------



## btbamfan90 (Dec 10, 2012)

The R/I is now going to be 315 hours fyi. And for any campus job you need an academy, they wont take you without one. 

Id recommend leaving this state. It sucks to get jobs up here.


----------



## Public Safety (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm finishing up the R/I academy soon, ours will be closer to 376 hours. They have added a lot to the reserve academy in the last couple of years.


----------



## kenzo (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks everyone for their response.

How do you become a reserve? I feel like most places, they are looking for officers that are already certified as reserve. Do you have to be an auxiliary somewhere in order to go to R/I academy?


----------



## Public Safety (Nov 7, 2011)

No. You need a chief to sign off on you in order to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## btbamfan90 (Dec 10, 2012)

Most places arent hiring reserve or auxiliary, at least in the area of MA I am in. Auxiliary doesnt mean you will go to reserve. The R/I academy will cover you if you want to be a reserve or aux officer. And yea all you need is a chiefs signature and a flexible work schedule to go to the part time academy.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

btbamfan90 said:


> Most places arent hiring reserve or auxiliary, at least in the area of MA I am in. Auxiliary doesnt mean you will go to reserve. The R/I academy will cover you if you want to be a reserve or aux officer. And yea all you need is a chiefs signature and a flexible work schedule to go to the part time academy.


And the dough to pay for it.

Sent from my Galaxy S3.


----------



## RunOne24 (Aug 24, 2013)

OP in quotations:

1. "I took the CS exam and will not be hearing back anytime soon."

Why?

2. "I am about to start working full time as hospital public safety that gives you the option of becoming a Boston Special Officer."

So no SSPO option? PM me where you work if you don't mind. I'm curious what hospital in Boston have specials without an SSPO option.

3. "Would attending the "less-than desirable" 200 hour academy training increase the chances of getting a real police job with college or any municipality?"

You would be more marketable with an R/I. That combined with your degree can qualify you for SSPO.

4. "I am aware of the unpopularity with specials becoming a little too over their heads (don't plan on being one of those guys) but does it have the same value to an employer as having R/I or SSPO academy experience?"

The SSPO academy is a notch above the other two.

5. "And would becoming auxiliary or attending R/I academy increase the chances of getting on with at least a campus PD?" 

Absolutely. Like any industry, the more training and experience the better.

6. "Also, can campus police officers with MPTC training lateral transfer into municipal PDs? What about SSPOs?"

What does Boston College, Northeastern and Emerson Police all have in common? All of their Officers are SSPO. The difference is in the level of training requirements:

BC - Requires a full time academy. Some CS municipalities would accept that, I believe. However, some cities, like Boston, wouldn't care. You would be going through again.

Northeastern - Requires the SSPO academy. No CS municipality accepts.

Emerson - R/I and degree. No CS municipality accepts.


----------

